# Eagle Fish Easy 245 Ds



## Killerzander (3. März 2007)

Hallo zusammmen.Habe mal eine  kurtze Frage.Meine Frau hat mir ein Echolot geschenkt|supergri ,das Eagel Fish Easy 245 DS.So nun zu meiner Frage hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem Gerät?Seit ihr damit zufrieden?würde mich freuen was von euch zuhören.#h


----------

